# Next Camper



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I know this site is for Outbacks but I don't really enjoy most of the other sites. Sold the 23RS and looking for a Class C so the DW will do some of the driving, hopefully. Looking to move to a used 23 or 24 footer. Anyone have any suggestion as to what I should be looking for. I already learned that if it doesn't have an awning or a pull out step then it was a rental unit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

After a LOT of research, we've landed on the Itasca / Winnebago brands. Check them out...I think you'll like the quality.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks. Was actually looking at an Itasca. Needs a new roof but in good shape otherwise. Priced low because of the roof.


----------

